# Adobe-AIR i Gentoo

## loki29

Chciałbym odpalić na swoim systemie program Ipla. Wymaga on do pracy pakiet Adobe-AIR. 

Sciągam ze strony Adobe plik: "AdobeAIRInstaller.bin". Uruchamiam i po chwili dostaje komunikat:

"Nie można zainstalować środowiska Adobe AIR, ponieważ ta dystrybucja systemu Linux nie jest obsługiwana. Są obsługiwane wyłącznie dystrybucje systemu Linux oparte na systemach RPM i Debian."

Udało się komuś kiedyś to zainstalować? Da się wgrać do gentoo dla tego jednego programu apt albo rpm?

----------

## Belliash

bylo... wystarczy poszukac na forum  :Wink:  nawet dokladnie taki sam blad...

----------

## c0oba

Pierwszy wynik w google:P

Btw, czy komuś udało się odpalić iple na 64-bitowym systemie?

----------

## loki29

Tak robiłem wg. tego poradnika a i tak nie działa. Jak chce uruchomić iplę to dostaje kominukat "invalid application descriptor: descriptor version does not match runtime version"

System 64 bitowy.

Pliki AIR-SDK w katalogu:

/opt/AIR-SDK

Ipla w:

/opt/AIR-apps/ipla

Wydaje polecenie:

```

/opt/AIR-SDK/bin/adl /opt/AIR-apps/ipla/META-INF/AIR/application.xml /opt/AIR-apps/ipla/

```

----------

## c0oba

W poście jest drobna pomyłka (już nie pamiętam dokładnie gdzie) więc jeśli przepisywałeś dosłownie to może ci nie działać.

W komentarzach natomiast ktoś wrzucił "skrypt" do odpalania airowych aplikacji:

```

#!/bin/bash                                                                            

AIR_PATH=/opt/AIR-SDK/bin/adl

APPS_PATH=/opt/AIR-apps

 

# this is all one line

${AIR_PATH} -nodebug "${APPS_PATH}/$1/META-INF/AIR/application.xml" "${APPS_PATH}/$1"

```

Wpisujesz './skrypt iplalite' i wszystko śmiga (niestety tylko na 32bitach:<).

----------

## gexcite

Raczej dobrze jest podane w poście, który podałeś. Jakiś czas temu robiłem to właśnie wg. tego przepisu i działa bez problemu.

----------

